# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Post a pic of your cbom's
Id really love to see what some of you guys are playin on,Share notes perhaps.

----------


## Mike Crocker

I can't post pictures at the moment, but my guitar shaped bouzouki can be seen at www.house-guitars.com at his photo page. It's the one with the rising sun inlay on the fretboard and purpleheart rosette.

Peace, Mooh.

----------


## otterly2k

Mooh-- the purpleheart rosette is sweet! (couldn't see the inlay). Will take post some pics of mine soon...

----------

Well Ive posted a couple pics of my zouk on another board, but this would be a most apropriate board to post a pic. I'll start us off then.....

----------

Mooh,

   That guitar shaped zouk is very nice.I like the rosette alot. Hows she sound?

----------


## Mike Crocker

Thanks for looking folks! (In that site, just click on the image for the whole thing.)

The purpleheart was from Lee Valley Tools and I had several pieces on my shop so I asked the builder to use it. The walnut from the neck was mine but the back and sides walnut were the builder's, the inlay is heavily figured birdseye maple, cedar top.

This thing has sustain forever, and I like that, but the tone is divine. I've had trouble prying it out of the hands of the local players so far. The side port helps me hear it too, and catches my drool and cracker crumbs.

Peace, Mooh.

----------


## BluegrassPhilfromFrance

I'm gonna get my brand new Coufleau "Mandolin on Steroïd" tomorrow so I'm gonna send some pictures very soon. Yeahhhhhhhhhh !!

----------

Post some pics of that badboy.....

----------


## Lefty&French

Come on, Phil...
Last time I saw your Coufleau OM, it was in the white, and looked very very impressive. Just whistle, and I'll come hearing that beauty!

----------


## steve V. johnson

OK, here we go, the 'history'...

My first was a Johnson MA-550. We didn't get along well at all. &lt;G&gt; Here is the Fylde Octavius that I bought from a kid in the far north of Canada. I loved this one! Its neck is very guitar-like, with a zero-fret and a (guitar-style) pin bridge. Even with the small body, the pin bridge gave it a lovely warmth. Mahogany neck, back & sides and a cedar top. Many wonderful sessions and gigs were had with this one!

stv

----------


## steve V. johnson

Then, having gotten a much better idea of what I wanted in a zouk, I explored luthiers until Phil Crump turned out to be The Right Guy, and I ordered a B-II two-point bouzouki from him, with cedar top and rosewood back and sides.

Here is a pic from a concert last summer. The crowd was having fun, I was having fun, and I always do with this zouk, I love it so!

----------


## steve V. johnson

So... the Crump has such a powerful low end, and I am so capo-debilitated (I'm getting better...) that I thought it would be nice to have a shorter octave mando to complement the big B-II. #So I hunted around and finally found (on the Cafe Classifieds, of course!) this lovely Fylde Touchstone. #I had had a really good time with the Octavius, so I tried this one out. #With back and sides of sapele, a mahogany neck and spruce top, it was very different from the others. #The lows are huge, the top really sparkling and the physical size really comfortable. #In fact, the tonal range was deeper than I had expected, so it did (for me) things a bit too much like the Crump. #The neck is also a very different shape, wider a the nut and increasing in width up the neck, and so -very- different from the Crump's narrow shape all the way up. # After advertising this one here to no takers, I sold it on eBay last week. #I kinda miss it... &lt;G&gt;

----------


## steve V. johnson

Wooops.... left out the pic... Sorry! 

I still think it would be fun to have a 22" or 23" scale OM, esp with a more dry, mando-like tone. Maybe ... a Sobell, Smith, an Arrow or ... I do want to hear a Michael Kelly F-model, too.

Here's the Touchstone:

----------


## steve V. johnson

I sort-of had another one here.... It was a lovely Trillium that Mike Dugger of the Glen Road band was selling. I really enjoyed it but knew that it just wasn't for me. Our pal Otterly2k has it now, and it seems that they suit one another quite well! Maybe she'll show us that one?

And maybe we'll get luckier still and AdareSteve will post pictures of his Fylde and Freshwater zouks here! He let me play the Fylde all evening at a lively session there in Adare, and it's a real sweetie.

Thanks,

stv

----------


## PhilGE

A few pix of my Spira Mandola and a quick sound byte of John Brown's March.

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Ohmygod, PhilGE, that thing sounds like a cathedral! I'd have sworn it was an OM. I never thought I wanted a mandola, but now I'm drooling....VERY nice. Nice playing, too!

----------


## steve V. johnson

Beautiful Spira, Phil!! 

stv

----------


## BluegrassPhilfromFrance

> Come on, Phil...
> Last time I saw your Coufleau OM, it was in the white, and looked very very impressive. Just whistle, and I'll come hearing that beauty! #


Hello Lefty Boy,

He, he, he ... the Coufloctave is at home now. We might organize a jam very soon so be ready and keep your ears wide open ... the phone might ring soon !

----------


## halfdeadhippie

I like the Spyra - looks and sounds nice,

I'll admit I'm not a fan of the wide tear drop 

wasn't it mandola man who had a beautiful sounding and looking mandola?

for some strange reason I find myslef back on mandolin more - so I think I am gearing up for a new mandolin

I saw Mike Marshall playing his Monteleone Mandocello - unbelieveable tone - probably goes without saying.

I still like my freshwaters though.



stormymorning

----------


## danb

I don't own it anymore, but it sure is pretty..

----------


## oldwave maker

21.5" scale 47-34-23-13 unisons no whammy bar yet, since we dont play celtic surf music

----------


## PhilGE

MikeB et al, yeah - that's the sound of the Spira alright. It has an amazing sound, not like a traditional archtop. It's kind of like a blend of mandolin, piano, and harpsichord. There's plenty of volume, too. Enough raving about it for now...

To give credit where due, it was Dolamon who turned me on to Jack Spira. I came very close to buying an Old Wave mandola, but for some reason didn't (I've said plenty about my Old Wave oval-hole A mandolin). Jack made the whole process very easy (as did Bill for my mandolin). Thanks again to Dolamon!

-Phil

P.S. I'm back home after an arduous weekend tending to my daughter's surgery to correct a depression fracture in her skull (long story, those on Comando have a clue). I'm grateful to be back home and to play music again for my children. Now, for a well deserved nap!

----------


## Ted Eschliman

My Ovation MM868 Mandocello.

----------


## otterly2k

I'll attempt to post some pics... First the Trillium (pics courtesy of Stv)

----------


## otterly2k

Another angle, and you get to see the lovely binding...

----------


## otterly2k

And the Freshwater zouk (listed in the classifieds, btw)

----------


## otterly2k

And an interesting 1922 Italian mandola that I recently swapped with a friend for a tenor banjo... I posted this anyway, just cause I think it's fairly unique... I don't see many like it... flat back (not bowl like most of its contemporaries) with a canted top.

----------


## otterly2k

Having signed up for Luthier's OM building workshop in April, I will have pics of that when its done...I can hardly wait!
KE

----------


## Keith Miller

does anyone play celtic music on a greek style zouk, I prefer them to the irish type, I know Kevin Mcleod does as does Alec Finn.

----------


## Mandobar

www.aomusicshop.com has a trillium octave in walnut and adirondack. i run past it every other week when i have my lesson. i played it once. i am afraid that one day it is going to end up in my car on the way home.

----------


## Graham McDonald

This is what I'm playing at the moment
Brazilian rosewood body, carved Englemann top, mahogany neck
It started off life as a guitar, but I decided I didn't like it so a new top and nexk. The Brazilian was just too nice not to use
For sale if anyone is interested

----------


## otterly2k

Mandobar-
Worse things could happen! 
Go ahead...play that Trillium a little more...
*(-;

----------


## Martin Jonas

Here's my cheap and cheerful Troubadour bouzouki. It can't compete with the other lovely instruments in this thread, but it's all solid woods, it's lots of fun, and its tone has improved vastly by putting a replacement ebony bridge on. I've recently put the stock bridge back on for comparison, and it's really day and night. The scale length is pretty gruesome for playing melody (660mm/26"), but I have large hands.

Martin

----------


## Adare_Steve

Finally got around to posting a pic of my beloved Fylde Bouzouki. 

At my session (Bill Chalkes, Adare, Ireland) last week, the regular guitarist - Batty Collins - asked me if I had had changed the strings, or improved it in some other way, as it was sounding (quote) "much more musical, lately". "No", I replied, "it's probably just that I'm playing it properly more often!"

----------


## Adare_Steve

And here's my Freshwater Octave Mandolin. 

I'm not playing it as often as I'd like. I messed up the width of the grooves in the top nut, which causes a rattle on the bottom course, and the intonation is out at the 2nd Fret (nowhere else). I'm too far away from DF to send it back - and so I've spoken to a luthier in Galway (Paul Doyle) who says he'll sort it out in half a day, as soon as I can get it up there.

----------


## Michael Wolf

I think Paul Doyle is a famous builder. I heared his name several times, even here in Germany. Makes highend zouks as far as I know.
If it's allowed in this context, here's my cbom.

----------


## Michael Wolf

and the back.









It's a Chanticleer and it's a lot of fun. Very versatile instrument.

Cheers
Michael

----------


## morgan

Here's my freshwater OM, which is unfortunately for sale in the cafe classifieds.

----------


## zoukboy

Here's the Stephen Owsley Smith 10 string that I have listed in the Classifieds. Ad #12454

Roger Landes

----------


## Adare_Steve

> Here's the Stephen Owsley Smith 10 string that I have listed in the Classifieds. #Ad #12454
> 
> Roger Landes


Where? 

Don't tell me I've got SOS blindness! It's a REAL SOS if I have!

Steve

----------


## mmukav

Here's my Weber Sage #1 octave mandolin. Sound is sweet, dry on the lower end, more chimey on top. Plays like a dream. Started with a Morgan Monroe zouk, but like the shorter scale of the octave. Currently strung with D'Addario octave strings. 1 year old. 

(it may go up for sale on the classifieds soon, pm me if you're interested)

----------


## sgarrity

I have wanted an OM for a long time and that Brunkalla is absolutely amazing. I love the finish. Is he going to be making these now?

----------


## PCypert

Hey all,
Here's a pic of my Flatiron Octave/Zouk. Loads of fun and a great sound. Don't you just love the looks you get from people when you pull your octave out? 

On a side note - I tried to sell this earlier, but had to go to Thailand for an emergency trip. Drop me a line if you're seriously interested.

----------


## PCypert

And one more...can't believe more people haven't posted.
Paul

----------


## mandolooter

here's my Parker Calvert from Ebay...HUGE sound, budget priced at $220.00...the longer scale is easier to get around on it seems for me. The longitudale oval-hole is a little weird looking as is the green binding stripe. Im pretty sure the body is cypress and top is spruce. I've done a few search's and never found any info on the builder, the tag inside sez it was made in Keene, New Hampshire and it appears to be quite old judging from the tuners and label's yellowing but thats all a guess. The first time I strummed this thing I was amazed at the volume and tone, very reminesient of the "John Browns March" soundclip.

----------


## Sellars

> I think Paul Doyle is a famous builder. I heared his name several times, even here in Germany. Makes highend zouks as far as I know.
> If it's allowed in this context, here's my cbom.


Oh man! that is a lovely thing! I just love tenors, especially resonators. 

you don't see them that often, which is a crying shame.

What kind of music do you play?

----------


## Michael Wolf

I Sellars,

I play mainly irish tunes on it and have it tuned GDAE, sometimes GDAD and GDGD for some slide playing. Changing the tuning is relative easy with single strings and this adds to the versatility of the instrument.
I also play more and more balkan music and swedish tunes on it because I found the wailing tone of this thing fits well into this styles. In addition the appearance of the tin makes people smile (as you can guess).

Cheers
Michael

----------


## otterly2k

FYI
***plug warning***
I'm putting the Italian mandola I posted above up for sale...it will be on the classifieds shortly...if anyone's interested, PM me.
KE

----------


## Ken Sager

Here's mine, another oustanding example of Bill Bussman's work.

----------


## steve V. johnson

Wow, Ken, thanks for the lovely picture! I never really had an idea of how thin these were, so I'm really glad for this angle of picture!

I want Mr Bussman to build me a C# OM.... but I haven't saved up the $$ yet, so I haven't asked him... Man, he does nice work!

Thanks!

stv

----------


## kmmando

Not a great picture, but shows the two National tenor guitars and one wooden unnamed tenor that I own, and a second National tenor guitar owned by my brother in law, and previously owned by Dan Beimborn. They are very closely numbered

The single cones are 1930-31, the tricone is 1928, and the wooden one is probably 30's. It was used by an orchestral musician, a Norman Stamp, from Liverpool, who apparently played on liners going from Liverpool to New York, so perhaps he got the guitar in New York. There is no makers name, and just a couple of letters on the back of the banjo style headstock. Any ideas anyone?

I recorded with these on my cds "Polbain to Oranmore" and "Springwell", and a lot of the lead line guitar work done by Alec Finn was on this old laminate wooden guitar.

Both my Nationals came from Gruhn's in the 1990's. UPS smashed the neck off the tricone in transit, and Steve Evans of Beltona did a beautiful job of reattaching it. Both sound quite different the tricone more refined and sharper, the single more honky and mid range powerful - it is my main session instrument.
There are much better pictures on my website, taken by my great friend and top notch photographer Jim Mackie

http://mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/kevinmacleod/

Kevin

----------


## kmmando

try again .....

----------


## Dolamon

Kevin - If Norman got the tenor from NY in the thirties ... judging from the small picture (actually guessing) if MAY be a Favilla. They made a lot of tenor instruments in that era and most of them are pretty nice. They also look a lot like the one shown.

A question - Scale lengths and tuning ... have you measured these? I've got three tenors and it seems the best playing and sounding instrument is a little Regal Parlor body from the late twenties with a 535mm scale. This really sings in C tuning but on the odd instance I restrung and retuned for G ... the sound just flat out died. My longer scaled tenors can be strung / tuned for either C or G ...

----------


## Ken Sager

> Wow, Ken, thanks for the lovely picture! #I never really had an idea of how thin these were, so I'm really glad for this angle of picture!
> 
> I want Mr Bussman to build me a C# OM.... but I haven't saved up the $$ yet, so I haven't asked him... #Man, he does nice work!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> stv


Bill just raised his prices but his instruments are still a huge bargain. My OM is a good depth. I've played thinner, and thicker, and I find my Old Wave to be just right. It has plenty of volume, bass, and loads of complexity. I love it. 

Has he done a C# OM? I've been contemplating having him build a C# mando with the same appointments as my OM, but I'll need to sell a few guitars first. 

Best,
Ken

----------


## steve V. johnson

Ken asks, "Has he done a C# OM? I've been contemplating having him build a C# mando with the same appointments as my OM, but I'll need to sell a few guitars first. "

No, he doesn't list a C# OM on his website, but ... I figured the worst that could happen was that he's say no... &lt;G&gt; Maybe there's a worse outcome... ah dunno... &lt;GGG&gt;

I like the matching instruments notion! Phil Crump and I have talked about him making a shorter, thinner OM-II to match my B-II, but I haven't committed to it yet. There are just so many fine luthiers out there...

Let us know when you put your guitars up for sale? &lt;GG&gt;

thanks,

stv

----------


## steve V. johnson

Hey Kevin, 

Thanks for the pic! I really enjoy "Polbain to Oranmore"! Thanks for the great tunes, too!

stv

----------


## kmmando

Delighted you like - makes it all worth while.
That picture is too small, so here it is again, hopefully.

Don't think its a Favella guitar, as I checked the web, and they seem to be well marked. This one has nothing on it.

regards Kevin

----------


## Michael Wolf

Kevin,

is this the original case your tenor is resting in or is it a new one? I'm asking because I still have no case for my reso-tenor, only a gigbag.

cheers
Michael

----------


## BluegrassPhilfromFrance

One Happy Family ... Hope you'll like them as much as I do. The 000-45 Franck Cheval guitar has been built in 1993, the Coufleau Octave Mandolin is 3 months old and the Monteleone Grand Artist will turn 23 next august !

----------


## steve V. johnson

Handsome family, Phil! Thanks!  I've never heard of Coufleau... can you show us where to find more information on these?

Thanks!

stv

----------


## delsbrother

It'll put your eye out!!

----------


## steve V. johnson

Be careful where you put your eye! &lt;GGG&gt;

stv

----------


## BluegrassPhilfromFrance

Hello again,

You'll find his contact in the builders section : www.coufleau.fr.fm
He's a 28 years old guy living in France who is making GREAT instruments. Here is a side view of the Octave (the inspiration comes directly from John Monteleone who happens to be a good friend of mine) He and Hervé met last May at my place in France and we had a great time.

----------


## steve V. johnson

Wow, a side port! Cool! With or without the portal innovation, it sure is pretty! The headstock is a tad miuch for me, but ... I think I could live with it. If I -had- to... &lt;GGG&gt;

stv

----------


## jmkatcher

It reminds me of a giant Breedlove K model...

----------


## steve V. johnson

Yep, but a BIG 'un.  And they don't make big 'uns...

stv

----------


## BluegrassPhilfromFrance

You're absolutely right. The main inspiration comes from the Breedlove Orca model but Hervé made a lot of innovations to depart from the original and have his own touch(pickguard, headstock, bridge, carved scroll, floating ebony tailpiece, etc, ...) and the sound is ... woah !!!

----------


## steve V. johnson

Say, Phil, what is the scale length of your French MegaOrca? I can see from the pic that it's shorter than the guitar...

Thanks,

stv

----------


## BluegrassPhilfromFrance

It's a 22" scale and to me, it's perfect because you can either play melody or chords without too much string buzz and with enough power. Good lows and percussing trebles !

----------


## Lefty&French

Who

----------


## BluegrassPhilfromFrance

Ah, ah, ah ! Sacré Lefty ...

----------


## kmmando

"is this the original case your tenor is resting in or is it a new one? I'm asking because I still have no case for my reso-tenor, only a gigbag.

cheers
Michael" 

It is the original case. It's still in good condition, but I have a vinyl cover fitted. I'd like a bespoke flightcase for it, a Carlton or suchlike, just can't afford them! I have never taken it abroad anyway as it's too nice to risk a mauling by baggage handling thugs!
If you find a good case, do let me know.
Thanks for the generous comments on my recordings, makes it all worth while.
Kevin

----------


## Michael Wolf

Kevin,
I've heared that David Hodson will have some cases for his Maccaferri-Tenors aviable next time. They are made by a racing-car builder, but will surely also be not exactly cheap. I'll probably try a flamenco-guitar case, they are a bit smaller than normal ones. I'll let you know, if I may have a useful solution.

Michael

----------


## kmmando

Mike, thanks for that tip - I'll check it out. Perhaps a racing driver designed case will beat the baggage handling crashes? But will it make me play faster?
Kevin

----------


## Michael Wolf

you will have definitely less air resistance, and so you'll get faster to the locations with less effort.

Michael

----------


## johnM

Hello all, I've seen a great looking freshwater on this page and i've contacted dave freshwater and seriously considering having him build me one of his Octave Manolins. What is general thought on his instruments, they look wonderful at any price to me and he seems like a wonderful guy to deal with.

Thanks in advance

JM

----------


## otterly2k

john...use the "search" function and you'll probably find some threads about Freshwater OM's and how they compare to others.

----------


## morgan

The Freshwater OMs have wide necks, which can be a good or bad thing depending on what you're comfortable with, but its something to be aware of. Talk it over with David Freshwater if you think you'd prefer a narrower neck.

----------


## Will Kimble

Here's my latest, basically a Gibson K2 copy strung as an octave... #

Will Kimble

----------


## jmkatcher

That's just so cool!

----------


## otterly2k

Will-- what's the scale on that thing?

----------


## PCypert

I want one of those Will.
Paul

----------


## Will Kimble

The scale is 24 3/4", same as for a K2 mandocello. #A little bit of a stretch, but it sure sounds good. #I thought the box might be too big to make a good OM, but I really like it. #

This particular instrument is destined to live out its life as a mandocello, but I am already planning to build a similar one with a 23" scale for myself to play as an OM and use as a display instrument. #

Thanks for your interest,
Will Kimble

----------


## Will Kimble

Here's another shot. Nice hair, huh? This was about 6:30 AM on Thursday, just before hitting the road for Merlefest...

Will Kimble

----------


## jmcgann

I had the pleasure of meeting Will (great guy) and playing that 'cello at Merlefest; first strung as an OM and later as a 'cello- one of the best sounding I've ever played; looks great too, but that piano-like low end was totally delicious. YAHHH!  

Also played someone's killer Kimble at Mando Camp North- making it Kimble Awareness Month for me...

----------


## danb

Will, how deep is the body?

----------


## Will Kimble

The body is 3 inches deep.

Will

----------


## Will Kimble

Sorry, I think it would be more precise to say that the rim is 3" tall.

Will

----------


## John Bertotti

Will marvelous beautiful instrument. Care to share the nut width? It doesn't look to wide but in other posts I understand you have big hands. Something like that may vary easily be unmanageable for a guy with little paws. Thanks John

----------


## Will Kimble

The fingerboard is pretty wide on this, don't have the specs in front of me but I think it is around 1 9/16". #Same as the 1913 Gibson K2 that I studied. #

I think it is a great neck size for the mandocello, but is unnecessarily wide for an octave mandolin.

Will Kimble

----------


## Chris Baird

Will, Nice job, it's big! Here is an OM I just finished, not quite as fancy.

----------


## jmkatcher

How lovely!

----------


## Kojack

My Trinity College Model TM-375. Doesn't hold a candle to some of the beautiful instruments I've seen here, but I'm certainly fond of it.




Kojack

----------


## otterly2k

Hi Kojack... welcome to the Cafe! I noticed your posts on the new Planxty forum... glad to see you here in CBOM world.
KE

----------


## Kojack

Thanks for the kind greeting, Karen. I'm very new to the bouzouki community and pleased at the quality & quantity of the information I find here. I'm also glad to see that my fellow bouzoukists are well informed, welcoming and willing to share their wisdom.

Kojack

----------


## testore

Here's my OM in progress. Unfortunately I have to finish a cello and a violin before I can really sink my teeth into it and finish it. You'll see it when she's done.

----------


## steve V. johnson

Cooooool!!! I have the idea (an obsession, perhaps?) that an F-bodied OM is the Thing for me. One o' these days...

Thanks, and good luck with it, and your cello and violin! Where did you learn your lutherie, if I may ask?

stv

----------


## Adare_Steve

> Cooooool!!! #I have the idea (an obsession, perhaps?) that an F-bodied OM is the Thing for me. #One o' these days...


Really Stv??? So, can I have your Crump when that day comes!  

Steve

----------


## testore

STV, yes a huge obsession. I am a graduate of the Violin Making School of America. Just like you gathered, I can't wait to get back to it. 
Gary

----------


## steve V. johnson

Hey Gary,

I asked because Tom Sparks, who teaches violin-making at Indiana University is a good friend and Irish-session-pal of ours. #There might have been a chance that you had been thru his program...

Best wishes for "getting back to it" !

stv

----------


## steve V. johnson

"Quote (sliabhstv @ May 29 2005, 02:46)
Cooooool!!! I have the idea (an obsession, perhaps?) that an F-bodied OM is the Thing for me. One o' these days...

Really Stv??? So, can I have your Crump when that day comes!  

Steve "

I would bequeath it to you, but I'm afraid that this Z/OMAS is an additive process... *sigh*

I could offer to trade it for an Irish 'green card' and five years' rent over there .... but that would sort of defeat the purpose...

&lt;GGGG&gt;

stv

----------


## Ted Eschliman

With all the overexposure of Rigel right now (with the Giveaway contest), I was a little hesitant to post this, but at the risk of further shameless promotion, I thought there might be some interest in what Rigel has done with their R-200 Mandola. (Still, they are most certainly worth their 15 minutes of fame...)
This one is fabulous, but it was just "adopted" last night:



More about the R-200 here.

----------


## steve V. johnson

NICE picture, thanks! I wish they'd build an OM. I get tired of lusting after the same eight or ten models of Rigel alla time...

stv

----------


## jmkatcher

A G-110 OM would be awfully cool...

----------


## steve V. johnson

I think about an OM in the 2-point design ... An R-2000? &lt;GG&gt;

stv

----------


## 1860

I have ordered a Shanghai Bouzouki from Paddy Burgin, and am waiting now.. The time between ordering and receiving an instrument keeps you young because it seems like time passes MUCH slower than normally. 

here is a link to it... 

http://www.burginguitars.co.nz/2K4_b...s.htm#shanghai

I can't wait.

----------


## steve V. johnson

Wow, cool, and congratulations! How long did Paddy say it will take?

"The time between ordering and receiving an instrument keeps you young because it seems like time passes MUCH slower than normally. "

LOL!!! I must remember that...

stv

----------


## 1860

Should be with me before Christmas.

----------


## craigtoo

Hello Friends...
I'll try and post a few of my collection...!

Stay Tuned
craig

----------


## craigtoo

Graham McDonald

My Webpage

This is a test to see if this works!

craig

----------


## craigtoo

Ok! 
Above is a Graham McDonald... 
25 in Scale
DGDad
Arch Top Guitar Bodied Zouk! 
I love it for droning!

----------


## craigtoo

Next is my Crump...

Ahhh the Dervish Sound...! 
Guitar scale.. 25.25
GDad

Great Herringbone work and really beautiful fit and finish.

http://homepage.mac.com/craigto....1D9.jpg

Thanks Phil!

----------


## craigtoo

Davy Stuart!

One of the best sounds in the business... Period. A voice like no other.

My Webpage

----------


## craigtoo

a '93 Joe Foley that is on it's way from Mandolin World Headquarters!

Thanks Charles Johnson! #(plug plug plug)

Can't wait to play a 21 in Scale... Will tune GDAe for SURE! #The Stuart is 22 in. scale and it is FAST.. this Foley should be GREAT!



Foley

----------


## craigtoo

Here's my First Zouk!

David Freshwater. 5 Course 24 in. scale... I enjoyed wearing the frets off of this baby at ZF. It developed a crack in top ...coming from the decorative sound hole..  :-(

Thanks for great service and a solid Instrument DAVE!

Freshwater

----------


## craigtoo

My Daily Driver.
I love my SOS. #
23 in scale GDAe
Arch Top 2 point design.

I was playing the Stuart on stage with Dan Beimborn and Steve O. Smith saw the show. #He asked me to "come by and chat". #... I had to wait to get it... but was it worth it...!

Thanks Steve! #(Thanks Dan...)

Steve O. Smith

Ok... Gonna go play for another hour... (I travel to Poland for a week and all I can bring is my mando... My SOS has to stay behind.....)

----------


## craigtoo

Hmm 
The Graham McDonald didn't come through... operator error...

here's a pic....


and here's a link to more pics of all my Zouks....(ZAS is REALLY bad here..)

http://homepage.mac.com/craigtoo/PhotoAlbum30.html

http://homepage.mac.com/craigtoo/PhotoAlbum12.html

http://homepage.mac.com/craigtoo/PhotoAlbum15.html

My Stuart.. some pics with Dan B.
http://homepage.mac.com/craigtoo/PhotoAlbum25.html

Thanks!

Craig

----------


## craigtoo

If anyone wants sound clips or more pic's let me know....! I travel alot... sorry for the slow response! There is a link to email me on my website here...

http://homepage.mac.com/craigtoo/Menu3.html

see ya!

craig

----------


## kyblue

So, you're the one that got that Foley I wanted! I was sorely disappointed when I logged in to get Charles' contact info and found it was on hold. It looks like you have too many already, you really should let me have that one. I don't have an octave...

----------


## jmkatcher

Dusty Strings in Seattle has two Foleys if anyone wants another one. They're beautifully made instruments.

----------


## otterly2k

kyblue- there are also several in the classifieds at the moment... ranging from $300 Johnsons to about $2800 Weber custom...

----------


## kyblue

jmkatcher and otterly2k,

Thanks for the info. 

I called Dusty Strings but it sounds like the price is going to be higher than what I want to spend for the Foley they have.

I want more than a Johnson, and don't really care for Weber. If I can't find a used Foley at a decent price, would a Petersen be a good bet to get started?

----------


## Jim M.

Petersen makes some very nice instruments for the money, and I prefer them to any of the Weber octaves I've played. There are some in stock at Gryphon, and, I believe, at Elderly currently, so you wouldn't have to wait. If you don't mind waiting a bit, you might also check with Chris Baird, at www.archesmusic.com . He's making some octaves now that look very nice. I have a flat-top mando from him that's great.

----------


## otterly2k

I haven't had the privilege of playing one, kyblue. The web page and pics are promising. I'll leave more specific comments on Petersens to those who have direct experience. 
And in that price range, there are several luthiers' works to choose from.

----------


## steve V. johnson

Hey Craig,

Thanks for the nice pix! Wow!!!!  Your Crump is much fancier than mine! Lovely!  

What is the scale length on the Foley?

Fabulous collection, thanks for sharing!

stv
http://www.cdbaby.com/Culchies

----------


## zoukboy

one of the two SOS 10 strings I have for sale...

----------


## Jim M.

Wow, 2 SOS's available! I'd buy one if they were 4-course, but I don't have the patience to figure out what to do with the 5th course.

Also, FWIW, I stopped by Gryphon today and played all four Petersens they have in stock. Of the three OM's, the walnut-backed one was my favorite. To my ear, it had a smoother, rounder tone over all of the courses. The koa one was probably louder, but harsher. The maple one emphasized trebles more, not as much to my taste. There was also a maple 'zouk (24" scale, I think) that sounded very good. The longer neck seemed to mellow out the maple a bit. It was also a very comfortable long neck to play. IMHO, all were very well made, and would be a great value for the price.

----------


## steve V. johnson

Jim sez "Wow, 2 SOS's available! I'd buy one if they were 4-course, but I don't have the patience to figure out what to do with the 5th course."

I was looking at a 5-course Sobell mandolin at Elderly and I thought I might just leave off two strings and have some extra fretboard width. It might take a little tinkering with bridge & nut...

stv

----------


## craigtoo

Roger!

Real nice 10 SOS...! Mmmm I saw you play that one on stage more than once! 

Jim M. 
The 5th course can be a real blast as a drone. I play that way with the McDonald and it really adds a nice dimension to the music. I keep it very simple. I either play an open D or 2nd Fret E depending on the melody line. That's it really....

If I remember the description of the instrument (when it was in the classifieds) correctly, it has had the neck lengthened about a fret. That Bass string should really Hummm now!

tempted...must .. resist... 

craig

----------


## craigtoo

Um... Roger..

What's the second SOS... you gonna tell us?? (I think I know.. but...)

craig

----------


## zoukboy

Yep, it's the Dragon. Ad #14439 at http://www.mandolincafe.com/cgi-bin/...lassifieds.cgi

Roger 

&gt;Um... Roger..

&gt;What's the second SOS... you gonna tell us?? (I think I &gt;know.. but...)

&gt;craig

----------


## otterly2k

If I had the $$, I'd LEARN how to deal with the 5th course!!!
*sigh*
these SOS's are truly magnificent.
KE

----------


## otterly2k

My goodness, when it rains it pours! Isn't that the last zoukfest fundraiser raffle zouk that is now posted (surreptitiously) on the classifieds? (it just says For Sale:HOLD)... someone sure pounced on it quick...

woof!

----------


## jmkatcher

I think it was redirected to a dealer, who will sell it at a (probably much) higher price for the owner.

----------


## otterly2k

makes sense...bummer tho.

----------


## Scott Rucker

I just about jumped on it myself yesterday when I saw it, and I've never picked up an OM in my life.

----------


## steve V. johnson

Re: Zoukfest Raffle Sutherland

Ya gotta expect doom when an instrument is that underpriced. Waaaaaaaay too underpriced. Of course, he probably has under $100 in it (in raffle tix), so there is perhaps an ethical dilemma about how to price it, but posting a price that far under mkt value is a recipe for chaos. &lt;GG&gt; I don't think -I- could fault him for asking a price closer to the actual value of the thing.

I wrote as soon as I saw it and told him I'd buy it. I was on pins and needles waiting for an answer and when it came he said that Charles Johnson of the Mandolin World Headquarters had written him "within minutes" of his posting of it, and persuaded him to list it there.

I have emailed CJ to ask for a price but have no reply so far, and as of about seven hours ago (I just got in from a gig, and it's now midnight central time) it wasn't posted on the MandoWrld HQ site yet.

But it does seem to be Cittern Season... It's -raining- citterns! &lt;GGG&gt;

Best wishes to Roger and the other sellers for smooth sales, and to the new owners for lots and lots of great tunes with them!

stv

----------


## Steve Baker

Raining citterns? Here's mine (also... ahem... in the classifieds)
Steve Baker

----------


## steve V. johnson

Hey Steve,

That's really handsome, the way the pickguard floats! Good luck with it!

stv

----------


## Mandobar

i think we all got the same e-mail about the sutherland. did he sell it to charlie or consign it there? i got the impression that charlie bought it from him.

----------


## steve V. johnson

It wasn't really clear to me, and I didn't keep the email. As of Friday it wasn't on the WrldHQ site...

stv

----------


## craigtoo

I just got an email from Charles... He didn't get it either.

Anyone know where it ended up? I played that instrument last ZF. It was killer.

craig

----------


## craigtoo

Hey Steve!

I couldn't find your Zouk listed in the classifieds! It looks really nice...

craig

----------


## Steve Baker

Craig said 
"Hey Steve!
I couldn't find your Zouk listed in the classifieds!"

Well, it was there for about a week but with no takers I went over to that on-line-auction-whose-name-is-forbidden-on-this-list where it sold in about 12 hours. #Thanks for asking, though.

Steve

----------


## mikeyes

Here is the front of my Dave Dart Octave mandolin. I lent it to someone to whom I will never speak again who scratched it with his pick. 

Note it has a Red Henry bridge on it. A wonderful sweet OM.

----------


## mikeyes

Here is the back. There is a picture of me with it wearing a very ugly shirt in the post a picture section.

----------


## otterly2k

Lookout Stv! Mike's F4 OM is singing a siren's song!

----------


## steve V. johnson

Ah, yep! #Thanks, Karen, always looking out for me... LOL!!!

It may have been this one, tho... Mike, were you at the St. Louis Tionol last April? #Did I play this one in the entryway of the Schlafly Brewery? # (I was a little ill that weekend, so I don't remember stuff too well...)

In any case, a fellow had a Dave Dart F4 there, and I asked and had a short time with it. #It was wonderfully built, tho the neck was for the owner and not for me... &lt;GG&gt; and it had a huge, warm sound. #A lovely instrument.

Thanks!

stv

----------


## rmcintos

This is not mine, but does anyone know anything about this luthier or axe? At $300, it looks pretty tempting...must resist...must sit...on wallet...
Doug Gibson Octave Mandola

----------


## otterly2k

Never heard of this builder, but the instrument is pretty-- Nice short scale... I like the bookmatched veneer on the headstock... nice trim and inlays... the description says it "needs work"... $300 is a good price for a solid woods instrument with this degree of detail... 

but if I were you, I'd want to know more about what "work" it needs. If it's just fretwork and setup... it's worth it... but if there's any problem with the neck, it might not be.

----------


## steve V. johnson

I've not heard of Doug Gibson either, but I do like that headstock plate.  I saw it earlier today on my Monday Elderly Scan, sorry I didn't think of mentioning it here...

This looks like a lot nicer 'starter' instrument than a PacRim model!

Who's gonna get it?!? &lt;GGG&gt;

stv

----------


## chinatogalway

The Abnet Bouzouki 2001 
a few others here too.

Kieron
www.chinatogalway.com

----------


## jmkatcher

That's a great site! Thanks for the picture and pointer.

----------


## otterly2k

Wow-- the MOP rosette is really elegant.. and I like the headstock inlay design (if not the strange projectile that it is inlaid upon).

----------


## jmkatcher

The Joe Foley instrument I played had the same protuberance on it's headstock. I presumed it was just an Irish thing to make it more useful in a bar fight.

----------


## zoukboy

> I just got an email from Charles... He didn't get it either.
> 
> Anyone know where it ended up? I played that instrument last ZF. It was killer.
> 
> craig


I talked to the owner last week. He has decided to keep it after I made sure he realized its actual value: around $3000

Roger Landes
http://zoukfest.com

----------


## steve V. johnson

I had some discussions with folks about the thingie on the headstock of the Abnets and Foleys. I was told that Abnet's was the original, and that seems to be the concensus, at least of the folks I've spoken to. From Han Speek's site, it seems that Abnet has been building a long time, tho I couldn't find out how long Joe Foley has been building.

One friend, a veteran zoukist, said that he liked the sound of the Foleys ok but that if he ever got one he'd "take a saw to that stupid anvil hook thing in a New York minute..." LOL!!

Roger, is that "owner" the guy who won it from the Fest in the first place?  If so, I"m glad it didn't go out on auction...

stv

----------


## chinatogalway

Yes, the Abnet has been around alot longer than the Foley. Donal Lunny has been playing his for more than 30 years now. I still really like the Abnet sound, very distinctive. I would love to get hold of another one or even a mandola version, but I have never seen one secondhand. I did see a wonderful secondhand Foley mandola at vintage recently, but it went far too fast.

I also really like that horn on the head, it gives them also a very distinctive look. Here is a very early photo of Andy Irvine and Donal Lunny playing ( I think Abnets ) in the early 70's, zouks early 70's enjoy

Kieron

----------


## 1860

Hi China to Galway and everybody. Your name certainly rings a bell with me as I have also ordered a Shanghai Zouk from Paddy Burgin and am looking forward to it. Thanks for helping to develop such a beautiful instrument and also compliments for your great website. 

Regards

Marc

----------


## craigtoo

Hey Kieron,

Great photo of Donal and Andy...and sorry about scooping up the Foley so fast. I always did want one.

craig

----------


## keithd

Was that the Foley mandolin listed on thesession.org by Darren Maloney? He's a really interesting tenor banjo played BTW; his website and music are worth checking out:

http://www.darrenmaloney.com/

The anvil-thingy on the headstocks has a long historical pedigree on plucked instruments such as citerns. Any search of websites on historical stringed instruments, or luthiers that make reproductions, will turn up similar headstocks. The Abnet headstock's thingy, at least, seems well out of the way of string changes...I like it myself. 

I recently heard a Foley mandolin recording by Declan Corey with the Josephine Marsh Band on their CD, I Can Hear You Smilling; very nice:

http://tradcentral.com/jmarsh/html/albumNU.html

Keith

----------


## chinatogalway

Craig, if you find out that you hate it, it's the wrong colour or flavour then let me know ok. The 20" would be wonderful as it is the first one I've seen. 

The darren maloney one is a mondolin, sold to a band member after teasing people with it for a couple of weeks. Much preferres the mandola version Craig has. Beuatiful head design too ! 

For those that missed it, you can drool here FOLEY.

kIERON

----------


## cpmusic

I'm catching up after being away for a long time. Here's my '95 Flatiron 3MC, one of the last of its breed, in two lousy pictures and one pretty good one. I've since had the nut replaced to close the gap within each course and smoothed out the finish to get rid of the flat/satin body noise. 23" scale, tuned ADad.

----------


## testore

mikeyes, VERY COOL. I'm making one at the moment with FF's. What are your body dimensions? The reason I ask is cuz I'm looking for a case. Any ideas?
Gary

----------


## mikeyes

testore,

The instrument has a 22 1/2 in scale, is 14 inches at the widest point, the body is 17 inches long and 4 inches deep. Elderly used to sell a case for it made by one of the Canadian companies, but it is no longer made. It was for the K4 mandocello. except for the shorter neck, the instrument fits perfectly. I suspect that if anyone knows if a case is still made for it that person would be Dave Dart (www.luthier.com) but I imagine you may be out of luck.

----------


## testore

Thanks mikeyes. Mine is 21" scale with a body width of 14" and a length of 18 /4". I'll check it out. Thanks

----------


## jmkatcher

Just heard from Phil Crump that my giant mandoloid is in it's final completion stage. I'm so excited! I'll post pictures when I get it.

----------


## steve V. johnson

Hey JM,

Congrats!!! I met with Michael Lewis in Lafayette, IN, on a dual gig recently and we traded off my B-II and his B-I herringbone.
It was delightful!!! Two similar and different zouks. woowhoo!

Did you get a B-III ??? Cooooool!!!

Let us know how you like it?

stv

----------


## jmkatcher

Actually it's a one-of-a-kind II-G. One of the guitar-bodies only more so.  It should be a real trip to play. Have to maintain the balance of terror with my wife's 12-string guitar. 

Jeff

----------


## otterly2k

can't wait to see it, JM!

----------


## steve V. johnson

JMK sez: "Actually it's a one-of-a-kind II-G. One of the guitar-bodies only more so.  It should be a real trip to play. Have to maintain the balance of terror with my wife's 12-string guitar. "

LOL! Nice phrase, "balance of terror"!! Double-course terrorists...

So now I can't wait to see it! Phil's pix of his G-zouks have them looking like a parlor-guitar size, so this will be pretty interesting. I have a zillion questions which I probably don't need to ask if I just see a picture... &lt;GG&gt; Then there will be others.  I will ask this one:

What woods is it?

Thanks and congrats!

stv

----------


## jmkatcher

I wanted a flattop, but larger than parlor so I asked Phil to super-size the instrument. I was playing my wife's old Martin dread at the time and loved the sound, but disliked the playing experience, so I wanted something a little smaller with a sane fretboard. It's in bubinga with a sitka top.

----------


## otterly2k

I'm happy to report that my Otter #1 OM will be returning to me next week, complete with satin finish coat. Here's a pic that Don sent me... I'll take more when it's here to show off more details.

----------


## Danny Packer

Here are a few shots of my new Nyberg.

----------


## Danny Packer

oops. I'll try again. sorry.

----------


## Danny Packer

Nyberg top

----------


## Danny Packer

Nyberg back.

----------


## Danny Packer

Here's the Nyberg headstock.

----------


## Danny Packer

Nyberg tailpiece.

----------


## otterly2k

wow... that Nyberg is beautiful! I really like the round shape, and the back is stunning!

----------


## Danny Packer

nyberg rosette

----------


## otterly2k

headstock is cool too... kind of harlequin-ish. I like the tailpiece (asymmetry is cool) except for the n. I don't care for that with the rest of the aesthetic. tiled rosette...very nifty. tell us more about the sound, Danny...!

----------


## Danny Packer

Last one -- neck joint then I have one of the case that I'll put up b/c people seem to looking for cases regularly. If anyone wants uncompressed pics of this if you really want to examine the craftsmanship let me know and I'll send them off line (they are about 1mb each). danny

----------


## Danny Packer

Here is teh case, from Datt cases in Vancouver. #I didn't like it at first, but it is very roomy, very solid, and very well balanced for toting. #As for sound, I'd say it is big and resonant. #I wanted a big bottom without a lot of boom, and Lawrence really delivered, but I am very impressed with the top as well. #The sustain is very long, and so far I have found that I can really vary the tone from very rich and woody near the top fo the soundhole to more tinny and rattly near the bridge. #I love the unvarnished neck too. #If anyone is in the market, these are highest quality, and the price will only go up.

Danny

----------


## Danny Packer

I like the n on the tailpiece. its a sort of graceful and understated signature. Anyhow, if anyone is in New Mexico and wants to check it out, give a holler. 

danny

----------


## otterly2k

Just got my OM back with its new coat of satin finish...I'm totally humbled by the Nyberg... but here are a couple of shots.

----------


## otterly2k

side shot

----------


## otterly2k

wish I had a better camera~

----------


## steve V. johnson

Danny,

Congrats yet again! Wow, that is MAPLE, dude! &lt;GG&gt; It's interesting that the only Nyberg identification is the N on the tailpiece. As I recall, he has used that tailpiece for a long time. I think I remember it without the N in it, long ago.  My Crump is similar, it has no Phil ID on it at all. At first that bothered me. I think I'll figure out a way to get it on there somehow... &lt;G&gt; No one who knows zouks seems to mistake it tho... &lt;GGG&gt;

Could you post another pic of the heel? It looks -flat- from that picture, and I'll bet it's not.

Karen, that is a fantastic rosette! Gorgeous!! And the binding is lovely, too!

Congrats to you both, great stuff!!!

stv

----------


## otterly2k

yeah, stv, I think Nyberg does make the heel flat. I like it, and his decision about where to put the binding/trim.

----------


## Danny Packer

Stv,

I'll post a couple more when i get back to work (still on summer vacation).

Karen, #I think otter 1 looks great. #Nothing like doing it yourself.

danny

----------


## steve V. johnson

Wow, Danny, you got your new Nyberg while you're on holiday! That's great! Play on! &lt;GGG&gt;

stv

----------


## clarksavage

I just got an Octave Mandolin from a luthier in San Luis Obispo, on the middle coast of California. #I am amazed at this piece of wood with strings, it reallly sings. #Warm and sweet, still fairly good projection, it can be loud enough. #I am so very pleased with it. #(My wife got it for me for a present!) #Darnton has a website where others can be seen at www.ericdarnton.com. #Nice fellow, we've spoken about this OM and his guarantee "for his lifetime" #(he is a one person shop!)

Clark

----------


## jmkatcher

It's very beautiful! Can you post more pictures?

----------


## clarksavage

Sorry about the misalignment of the first photo of my Eric Darnton OM, here is a picture of the front, unobstructed and closer.

----------


## jmkatcher

What's the back and side wood? I'm impressed by the cocobolo on the web site.

----------


## clarksavage

One more time I'll try to get the orientation correct :-) Here's the back. Its cocabola (sp?) with Sitka spruce top. I played three that Eric had on hand and chose this one as the warmer, softer one of the batch.

----------


## jmkatcher

Can you do a closeup of the rosette around the soundhole? It's a really, really nice instrument. If it sounds half as good as it looks, you've a lot to be proud of.

----------


## clarksavage

The rosette around the soundhole of the Darnton.

----------


## jmkatcher

Even the signature plate is cool.

----------


## steve V. johnson

Wow, that's lovely, congratulations!!

And thanks for instroducing us to Mr. Darnton! I hadn't heard of him before, nor seen his name here. Wonderful!

Enjoy!

stv

----------


## mrmando

Dave Thormahlen OM ... only Explorer-shaped OM I've ever run across, and the only one Dave has built. It sounds wonderful.

----------


## Michael Wolf

clarksavage,

what scale length does it have?

Cheers
Michael

----------


## clarksavage

The length from the nut to the bridge is about 22 inches on the Darnton. The width of the fretboard is just a tad wider than my old Gibson A4, a tad over 1 1/8 inches.

I really enjoy the depth and balanced tone. Lots of bass, but no lack of midrange or treble.

Clark

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Hi Everybody,

Although I post about once year, I am a long time member at the Cafe'. I guess I feel if ya' don't have much to say, listen and learn which I do plenty of around here!  

Anyway, I just got this Rozawood OM a couple weeks ago. The pic's are from the site I found it on, Gallery Of Strings. I hope August doesn't mind?!?!? 

The only OM I had ever owned before this one was the Trinity College student model. 

This one is a dream! The bottom end is as clear as can be, the mids and highs are almost bell-like. 

Here are a couple pics':

----------


## otterly2k

beautiful... tell us more! What's the scale on that?
and congrats on your upgrade!

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Hi Karen,

Thanks for the thumbs up. This is an upgrade X10. I think it's gonna be at least a couple years before I am worthy! :-) The scale on this one is 21.5". I can reach a couple of the mando chords, but even at 21.5 it's still a stretch for me. I was surprised at how good the sustain is for a shortscale, as well. If you look close at the soundhole in the pic you will see that it has a Verzi (sp?) soundplate mounted inside. This is the first instrument I've had that has one, so I can't really comment on the effect it has. I guess Roman believes in them. 

Thanks again, and I look forward to seeing YOUR new toy when you have it in hand!   

All the Best,

Gerry

----------


## otterly2k

I especially like that herringbone purfling... classy! I'll be interested to hear what you think the Virzi adds... may be clearer in comparison to the Crump, when it arrives.

and don't worry, by the time my new one is in the works, I'm sure I won't be able to contain myself!

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Hey, go for the gusto, I say!  It's always a blast when a new instrument comes along. 

The herringbone is a pretty neat attribute.

A few more pic's are here if you'd like to see more;

Bunch O' Pics'

----------


## morgan

I just posted a bunch of pictures of my new Spira mandola in the "post a picture of your mandolin" section of the message board.

----------


## otterly2k

I just saw those, Morgan... it's gorgeous. If you have time to post a couple here too... it's nice to have a CBOM gallery in this thread!

----------


## steve V. johnson

Wow, that Rozawood is wonderful, congratulations!  What did you specify for it and what features of it are standard?
How long did you wait for it?

Now I must go look at Morgan's Jack Spira. Jack's stuff is always great-looking, with those wild bindings and stuff (remind me of 'aboriginal' patterns from down there).

Thanks!

stv

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Steve,

August, at Gallery of Strings already had it in stock, so I waited about 3 days for the Rozawood.  :Cool:  #That's my kinda lead time!

I didn't spec it. Just read up on what he had on his webpage, called him (a few times) and pulled the trigger. It was a blessing. I love the thing more, and more each time I play it.

Gerry

----------


## steve V. johnson

Thanks, G, very cool, no wait. Instant gratification... whooooo boy. Nice stuff. &lt;GGG&gt;

Thanks,

stv

----------


## Rob Zamites

Here's some pictures of my now departed dulcitar:

Dulcitar and other stuff I used to have

Rob

----------


## Jim M.

> Here's some pictures of my now departed dulcitar:


Okay, now I get it. At first I thought you meant some kind of sitar, but now I see it's a dulcimer/guitar. Interesting, but kind of limiting. 

FWIW, I've played one Dieter instrument and thought it was quite good sounding. If you like the fact that he's close to you, he's definitely worth visiting and seeing what you think in person.

----------


## morgan

Here's some pictures of my new mandola by Jack Spira, posted in response to otterly's suggestion above. There are more photos in "post a picture of your mandolin" section of the message board. I'll repeat my thanks here to everyone who responded to my questions during the design process, and to Phil GE and Dolamon, also happy owners of Spira instruments, for encouraging me to proceed with this purchase. There's more discussion of Jack and his instruments in the post-a-picture thread.

----------


## morgan

back

----------


## morgan

sides and back are blackwood. the trim is rose mahogany. fretboard is gidgee, and the top is sitka.

----------


## jealbe49

Here is a picture of the Graham McDonald I found on the cafe. I also have a flatiron and Moon Zouk's, but this is my favorite.

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

WOW-Oh-WOW! Both the Spira and the McDonald are gorgeous! I imagine they both play as nice as they look? 

Thanks for the pic's! 

Gerry

----------


## kyblue

The blackwood looks great on the side of that Spira! 

Thanks for the eye candy.

I'm going to see Will Kimble tomorrow for some setup work. Hope he has some interesting things around to look at...

----------


## steve V. johnson

Thanks for the Spira and MacDonald pix! Wooo, nice! I really like the Spira.

Kyblue, I was in the shop About Music in Indianapolis, and Jim Richter was there. He suggested that I go and see Will K about an octave mando, mainly because I was talking with shopman Robt. Norwood about pricing (_low_ pricing &lt;GG&gt;) a custom Weber OM. It was an intriguing idea, but by the time Jim heard my specs, he agreed that Will would want quite a bit of $ for it. He did say that Will is interested in building OMs...

Write us a report when you're back?

Thanks,

stv

----------


## kyblue

Steve,

I can't wait to see what Will has at the shop. #I haven't tried any of his mandos before. #I believe Mike Compton has an octave he built. #

I think it probably would be pricey. #I'll see what I can find out. #

It will be great if he has an octave there tomorrow, but I'm not counting on it. #Will let you know.

Paula

----------


## jealbe49

Here is another pic of the Mcdonald. It is also blackwood.

----------


## steve V. johnson

Hey Paula, 

Have some fun over there! I didn't get the idea that Will's OM would be really exhorbitant, somewhere in the $3ks, tho. That's just an intuition, tho.

I think that Jim did mention that Mike had an OM from Will. I ... think.... &lt;G&gt;

stv

----------


## kyblue

Steve,

Will said that Mike's octave is the only one he's made. He wants to make more, but it will probably be a while. He's not taking any new orders now, he has as many as he likes to have on a list at a time. A nice problem to have, right? 

Said he's thinking he'll go in a different direction next time he does one, probably a guitar style body with f holes. No price point discussed, I assume he hasn't considered it because it sounded like it'll be a while down the road.

I think he said his current pricing is $5 for A5 $8 for F5. Don't quote me, it's late, I'm tired... 

The only finished mando he had at the shop was his 2pt oval hole. Awesome mandolin. Fine finish work, and sound. I hit a string, then turned the mandolin to me and was amazed at the sound I could hear resonating. Clear tone and plenty of sustain. 

I imagine the rest of his stuff is great, too. 

Super guy, I enjoyed spending some time with him and watching him work. 

Paula

----------


## PCypert

Man I got five bucks in my pocket now. No wonder his list is full  

Wouldn't that be nice? Think you wouldn't be able to walk around in my house if that was the case.
Paul

----------


## Rob Zamites

Sorry, but that just got me thinking of:

--------------------
NIGEL: The sustain...listen to it...

MARTY: I'm not hearing anything.

NIGEL: You would, though, if it were playing, because it really... it's famous for its sustain...I mean, you could, just hold it....

MARTY: Well I mean so you don't....

NIGEL: Aaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... You could go and have a bite
an'...aaaaaaaaa...you'd still be hearin' that one. Could you hold this a sec'?
--------------------

/loves "This is Spinal Tap"

----------


## steve V. johnson

Hey Paula,

It definitely sounds like you had a good 'field trip' to Will's shop! Congrats!

As has been pointed out, there are probably some zeros after the $figures you mentioned, eh? I think we know, but, it's fun without 'em. &lt;GGG&gt;

Octave mandos are a whole other animal, at least according to some luthiers I've spoken with. By now everybody probably knows that guitar-bodied OMs/zouks aren't my flavor, but are indeed popular. I just don't get it. &lt;GG&gt;

Jim Richter has an f-hole two-point Kimble, and I've only heard him play blues on it, but it's a real sweetie. I'd LOVE to have an oval-hole 2-pt. Since I got the 2-pt Crump zouk, I'm kinda into that 2-pt thang... &lt;G&gt;

stv

----------


## kyblue

Steve,

Yes, add some 0s. As I said, I was tired...

Check out Cotten Music's web site. They have an A4 of Will's. Not a 2 pt, but nice. His 2 pt is a pumpkin color, I'm sure he'll have it with him at IBMA if you're planning the trip (if someone doesn't talk him out of it before then!) and you can give it a try! He's also a sponsor of the Mike Compton showcase at a coffeeshop near Vandy on Wednesday night that sounds like fun. I hadn't planned to go until Thursday, but it's tempting. 

Speaking of, who's planning the IBMA trip??? I would love to try some of these beautiful OMs that have I've been seeing on here!!! Particularly any Arches, since I'm on the list.

Paula

----------


## PCypert

I wanna know (know that I am a Neil J Dean mandolin owner) who as that sweet looking, two point f hole Neil J Dean OM that he has pictured on his website. I'd love the set: mandolin, dola, OM. Such graceful lines. Someone order one and let me know how brilliant they are please 

Paul

----------


## jmkatcher

My new giant mandoloid, a.k.a. Crump 2-G guitar-bouzouki. Scale is 24", but it actually doesn't feel that long.

(Any visual weirdness is my camera and lighting, not the instrument which is _perfect_ in every way. I'm afraid that none of my peghead shots came out well enough to even post.)

----------


## jmkatcher

Back of the giant mandoloid. Back and sides are bubinga. The binding work is flawless, but it's a little hard to see the thin lines separating the different woods here.

----------


## jmkatcher

Side view of the giant mandoloid. The top distortion is reflection. The body isn't so big, but it's quite thick, almost like a Gibson Nick Lucas guitar.

----------


## jmkatcher

Back view closeup. I think the heel is actually ebony, but it's a little hard to see clearly.

----------


## jmkatcher

Last but not least, a top closeup. It's hard to see well, but the top (which is sitka) has a beautiful sort of grain to it. Phil told me his sitka was cut for building aircraft during WW2.

----------


## steve V. johnson

Further congrats, Jeff! Very nice! I was goading Phil to put sound samples (and some other stuff) on his website and in passing there was a mention of this one. Here's what Phil said:

&gt; Jeff's seems like quite a boomer. The sound is unique and hopefully fits
&gt; what his ear is expecting.

000 body, nice size! I guess that sitka top will learn to fly in completely new ways! &lt;GGG&gt;

stv

----------


## jmkatcher

It has incredible sustain. My wife was playing with it and when she was done, said that she could just set it down and it would keep singing.

----------


## Bob DeVellis

Here's a little something different -- a back/side shot of my Vega cylinder-back mandola. This is a really rich, sweet-sounding instrument. I'd love to find a 10-string in the mandola body size.

----------


## PCypert

I want one of those.
Paul

----------


## kyblue

I want one of everything.

----------


## PCypert

Really nice Crump by the way. Good to see you finally got yours. Worth the wait for sure. Love the headstock on that one. How does it fingerpick?

Paul

----------


## jmkatcher

Definitely worth the wait. I'm afraid I'm not much of a fingerpicker, but it is doable on this instrument at decent volume. Though it's all about technique...Fletcher Brock loudly played my Rigel fingerstyle, but I think he has depleted uranium fingertips.

----------


## steve V. johnson

Hey BobD, 
Is that a contemporary instrument? That is, are they still being made, those Vegas?  That's some stunning wood!

Thanks!

stv

----------


## Jim M.

Jeff - Welcome to the Crump club. Beautiful instrument. I'd love to compare it to my Crump B1.

----------


## otterly2k

wow, bob, that cylinderback is really stunning! if it plays anything like the only cylinderback I've ever played, it must be incredible! is it a vega?? I know that Rigel makes a custom cylinderback, but haven't seen any others than vega...

----------


## Bob DeVellis

Thanks, all, for your kind comments. The cylinder-back is a 1913 Vega Style 307, one of the earliest (lowest serial numbers) I've come across. It plays like a dream with a big, warm voice. The birdseye maple is pretty outrageous. Before I got it, the top was apparently completely smashed. Rigel made it a new top, staining it a pumpkin color. Otherwise, it's original. Although all the work was done before it was mine, I've talked to Peter Mix about the repair work. The amazing thing is that Rigel was able to retain all of the decorative elements from the top and re-use them in their original location. For those of you who know Vega mandolins and mandolas, a 307 has a fair amount of stuff hapening on its top, so that was no small feat. Both the sound hole and tope edge have abalone purfling and then there's the pickguard that gets inlayed into the top so that it is flush and under the finish. I'll include a picture to show you what I mean. The image looks a little strange becauseI cut down the resolution to make it fit, but it gives you the idea.

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Wow! That is just a beauty.

----------


## Bob DeVellis

This might give a better sense of the top trim.

----------


## steve V. johnson

Fantastic, BobD, thanks for the lore and the great pix!

stv

----------


## siren_20

My somewhat-recently-acquired 1997 Paul Doyle Irish Zouk... 25.5 inch scale. It's a ####### cannon!

----------


## amowry

Excuse my double-posting, but I just put this in the mandolin section and then remembered I said I'd put it here-- it an octave that is a scaled-down L5, with the added cutaway. I've been having a great time playing it; I'll be sad to let it go. There are more and bigger photos on my website (link below).

----------


## kyblue

Very nice, Andrew.

----------


## Jim M.

Beautiful work, Andrew. If I hadn't just bought a GOM from Old Wave, I'd be sorely tempted to get one of yours.

----------


## amowry

Thanks! It's fun to make something a little bigger for a change.

----------


## danb

bobd: you are aware of the mandola-bodied 10-string vega at the acoustic music co, I presume?

----------


## Bob DeVellis

Wow, Dan, thanks for the heads-up. Unfortunately, the timing couldn't be worse. I just sold off a concertina to get a couple of mandolins I've wanted for a while and there's definitely no room in the budget for another purchase anytime soon.

----------


## Martin Jonas

This isn't mine, but I thought this recent Ebay auction may be of interest in light of the cylinderback posted by bobd. It's a 1939 German mandola, beautifully preserved, which in its bodyshape at least is strikingly similar to a cylinderback. Nice canted top, highly-flamed back and sides. I was seriously considering bidding on this, and in retrospect probably should have done. I held off because I'm not so sure whether these not only look like Vegas but also sound like them.

Martin

----------


## Martin Jonas

One more from that German Ebay mandola. The side view shows the intriguing depth profile.

Martin

----------


## steve V. johnson

Hey Andrew, 

That is a lovely GOM, thanks for showing us that! Wonderful finish!

Thanks!

stv

----------


## otterly2k

Hey, I'm just posting to bump this thread back into the active screen... it is an important resource, I think, and someone just asked about OM's on another board.

forgive the rerun photo from my other thread. But here are some pics of my Dean OM in progress...

----------


## otterly2k

for archival purposes, of course...

----------


## mandolooter

Mine, made by Calvert Parker, circa?, in New Hampshire,USA Cypress top back and sides. Great big sound and so fun to strum chords on....the only instrument I own that i sing with except the stereo.

----------


## dryseptember

Here is my A.L.Smart Octave next to its sister mandolin. This is an amazing instrument. I am currently looking for a case for the Octave any Help.

----------


## dryseptember

And the Back of the Smart

----------


## Jim M.

Beautiful Smarts! I love his work. Weber makes F-shaped octaves. You might give them a call to see what cases they use.

----------


## Danny Packer

I have a Datt case for my OM. It is made in BC Canada, and my OM is an A style, but, it would be worth looking into. #The case is trapezoidal, easy to carry and really well balanced. #It is also really stable when you set it down since there are no curved edges. #

Danny

----------


## dudlebug23

It's the one on the left, the Weber Bighorn Octave.

----------


## twombo

Found this one on the rack, #I just play with it!

Mike

----------


## twombo

Walnut on this side. Nice to play when work is done on Saturday afternoons. #Long ole neck makes my left arm tired though! Found some Waverly tuners laying around to stick on it so's we could play it. Fits in a lap awful nice!!

Pretty wood... walnut dust makes me congested though. #

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

I almost didn't get it back!  

From the Marshall - Thile Sedona, Az. Show:





Wow! What a show!

----------


## otterly2k

Had to add this to the post-a-pic thread...

----------


## otterly2k

the back...

----------


## otterly2k

and the inlay...

----------


## otterly2k

OK-- Shiloh! 
Time to get a pic of your Davy Stuart up here!!

----------


## Greg Stec

Here's a link to the mandocello I play with the Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra. It belongs to the orchestra, ergo, it's a loaner. I've been playing it for @ 15 years.
Excellent sounding instrument, but to me, it's not an easy instrument to play. The bridge does have a tendency to shift over time/movement, so I try to be extra careful when transporting it. I imagine most mc's from that era have their quirks too.
Anyway, the link...
http://www.mandolinarchive.com/perl/show_mando.pl?275

----------


## SpookyReverb

> Here's a link to the mandocello I play with the Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra. #It belongs to the orchestra, ergo, it's a loaner. #I've been playing it for @ 15 years.
> Excellent sounding instrument, but to me, it's not an easy instrument to play. #The bridge does have a tendency to shift over time/movement, so I try to be extra careful when transporting it. I imagine most mc's from that era have their quirks too.
> Anyway, the link...
> http://www.mandolinarchive.com/perl/show_mando.pl?275


Wow! That's cool!
I don't know much about Mandocellos, but hot dang, that's a nice looking instrument.

----------


## shiloh

Hi Everyone!
I'm still lovin' my Davy Stuart octave. But my digital camera is "being returned" (as of 2 weeks ago!) and I'm so not-up-to-speed on uploading pictures that, gulp, it could take a while. But looking forward to you guys seeing it!

Jill

----------


## Arto

I saw this picture on Mike´s Oud Website and just thought it was a really beautiful instrument. Middle Eastern buzuk:

----------


## catmandu2

That appears to be a saz.

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

I thought a Saz only had 3 strings?

----------


## Arto

There must be others on this board with much greater knowledge of Middle Eastern plucked instruments, but here some information or opinions by me:

Saz in Turkish is a generic term, meaning both "a (string??) instrument" and one special type of it. Turkish sazes have a pretty narrow elongated-teardrop-shape soundboard, and a very deep bowl that is either carved from a single block or built from ribs like Neapolitan mandolin. The "fat" body of the buzuk above is much more mandolin-like or oud-like. Mechanical tuners are rather rare in sazes (except in electric types) but very typical in buzuks. Sazes may sometimes have 3 strings but usually have 3 courses, 6-7 strings in all depending on the size.

The nomenclature can be bewildering. Bouzouki/bozuk/buzuk/buzuq and tambur/tambura/tanbur/tamburitza/tambour/tamboura/tambura can mean quite different instruments in different countries. Bozuk saz is a middle-sized instrument in Turkey - what is interesting is that baglama saz is a largish instrument in Turkey, but baglama in Greece is a tiny one (anybody know why?). If the buzuk above would have metal frets instead of tied ones, and Western fret placement, it would IMO qualify well for a bouzouki with non-Greek appearance.

greetings, Arto

two sazes:

----------


## catmandu2

To me, it appears that the buzuk is pretty much a saz with a modern headstock and a top rosette. I have the traditional saz, but I wish I had the buzuk -- the modern headstock is an advantageous addition.

----------


## chinatogalway

The Shanghai by Paddy Burgin

----------

